# *Iran Get Your Ass Kicking Pants Pressed!*



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. But looks like the times right to kick Irans ass!
2. The Saudi's have given the *ALL CLEAR* sign to Israel.
3. Them heads of state who wear those white dresses in Saudi Arabia have come out and said they will open up air space for Israel to attack those crazy muslims in Iran.
4. I wonder why they give up other ayabs?
5. Must be there is some bad blood in the ayab family?
6. No way man!!!!!!
7. Yes way, all ayabs are are a bunch of blood letting cave men.
8. There is no contridiction, the ayabs would love to see other ayabs get their ass kicked.
9. Link and Sample:Saudi Arabia gives Israel clear skies to attack Iranian nuclear sites - Times Online


"Saudi Arabia has conducted tests to stand down its air defences to enable Israeli jets to make a bombing raid on Irans nuclear facilities, The Times can reveal. 

In the week that the UN Security Council imposed a new round of sanctions on Tehran, defence sources in the Gulf say that Riyadh has agreed to allow Israel to use a narrow corridor of its airspace in the north of the country to shorten the distance for a bombing run on Iran. 

To ensure the Israeli bombers pass unmolested, Riyadh has carried out tests to make certain its own jets are not scrambled and missile defence systems not activated. Once the Israelis are through, the kingdoms air defences will return to full alert. 

Related Links
Israeli spy arrested in Poland 
One year on, Irans battered opposition endures 
Dissidents discover that even Iraq is safer 
Multimedia
Comment on this story on our new site 
In full: Times investigation into Helmand fiasco 
The Saudis have given their permission for the Israelis to pass over and they will look the other way, said a US defence source in the area. They have already done tests to make sure their own jets arent scrambled and no one gets shot down. This has all been done with the agreement of the [US] State Department. 

Sources in Saudi Arabia say it is common knowledge within defence circles in the kingdom that an arrangement is in place if Israel decides to launch the raid. Despite the tension between the two governments, they share a mutual loathing of the regime in Tehran and a common fear of Irans nuclear ambitions. We all know this. We will let them [the Israelis] through and see nothing, said one. "



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Colin

Iranians aren't Arabs!


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Ive heard that, but I don't buy into it.
2. Ayabs are ayabs, they look ayab to me, no matter how you want to spin it.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Tom Clancy

Then read some History about the difference between Persians and Arabs.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Nothing more fun than watching the world preeminate superpower pounce all over a military that accounts for less than 1 tenth of a percent it's total pentagon budget. Go get em' freedumb fighters.


----------



## Marc39

Colin said:


> Iranians aren't Arabs!



They're all Muslim losers.


----------



## Charles_Main

R.C. Christian said:


> Nothing more fun than watching the world preeminate superpower pounce all over a military that accounts for less than 1 tenth of a percent it's total pentagon budget. Go get em' freedumb fighters.



The size of your military budget is meaningless when nukes are the issue.

it only takes one to make a hell of a mess.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Charles_Main said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing more fun than watching the world preeminate superpower pounce all over a military that accounts for less than 1 tenth of a percent it's total pentagon budget. Go get em' freedumb fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size of your military budget is meaningless when nukes are the issue.
> 
> it only takes one to make a hell of a mess.
Click to expand...


Sir, there is no evidence that they would even attempt to harm us. Even if they had the ability it would be easy to trace it to their faciiities. The consequences would be disasterous for their regime, end game in fact. I think perhaps that you're making the mistake of believing like most americans that just because they're fanatical U.S. haters that they are also crazy and totally lacking in intelligence.


----------



## K9Buck

Obama is NOT going to take military action against Iran.  He may "huff and puff" in an attempt to appease the right, but in the end, Obama will do nothing about a nuclear Iran.  War between Israel and Iran is coming but the U.S. will _not_ have forces actively engaged.  A nuclear Iran is a non-issue for Obama.


----------



## editec

What a load of ignorance spew.


----------



## Marc39

R.C. Christian said:


> Sir, there is no evidence that they would even attempt to harm us.



A state sponsor of terrorism whose leaders talk to dead imams about the apocalypse with the infidel Great Satan is not evidence of impending harm?    What more do you need, jackass?


----------



## KissMy

R.C. Christian said:


> Sir, there is no evidence that they would even attempt to harm us. Even if they had the ability it would be easy to trace it to their faciiities. The consequences would be disasterous for their regime, end game in fact. I think perhaps that you're making the mistake of believing like most americans that just because they're fanatical U.S. haters that they are also crazy and totally lacking in intelligence.



I guess the Iranian President threatening to wipe out Israel is not a problem for you.


----------



## Jos

KissMy said:


> I guess the Iranian President threatening to wipe out Israel is not a problem for you.


Have you got a link for that claim??
Here's a clue


> what did Ahmadinejad actually say? To quote his exact words in Persian: "Imam ghoft een rezhim-e ishghalgar-e qods bayad az safheh-ye ruzgar mahv shavad."
> 
> That passage will mean nothing to most people, but one word might ring a bell: rezhim-e. It is the word "Regime", pronounced just like the English word with an extra "eh" sound at the end. Ahmadinejad did not refer to Israel the country or Israel the land mass, but the Israeli regime. This is a vastly significant distinction, as one cannot wipe a regime off the map. Ahmadinejad does not even refer to Israel by name, he instead uses the specific phrase "rezhim-e ishghalgar-e qods" (regime occupying Jerusalem).
> 
> So this raises the question.. what exactly did he want "wiped from the map"? The answer is: nothing. That's because the word "map" was never used. The Persian word for map, "nagsheh", is not contained anywhere in his original Persian quote, or, for that matter, anywhere in his entire speech. Nor was the western phrase "wipe out" ever said. Yet we are led to believe that Iran's President threatened to "wipe Israel off the map", despite never having uttered the words "map", "wipe out" or even "Israel"
> 
> The full quote translated directly to English: "The Imam said this regime occupying Jerusalem must vanish from the page of time".
> 
> Word by word translation: Imam (Khomeini) ghoft (said) een (this) rezhim-e (regime) ishghalgar-e (occupying) qods (Jerusalem) bayad (must) az safheh-ye ruzgar (from page of time) mahv shavad (vanish from).


Mahmoud Ahmadinejad and Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Marc39

Jos said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the Iranian President threatening to wipe out Israel is not a problem for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got a link for that claim??
> Here's a clue
> 
> 
> 
> what did Ahmadinejad actually say? To quote his exact words in Persian: "Imam ghoft een rezhim-e ishghalgar-e qods bayad az safheh-ye ruzgar mahv shavad."
> 
> That passage will mean nothing to most people, but one word might ring a bell: rezhim-e. It is the word "Regime", pronounced just like the English word with an extra "eh" sound at the end. Ahmadinejad did not refer to Israel the country or Israel the land mass, but the Israeli regime. This is a vastly significant distinction, as one cannot wipe a regime off the map. Ahmadinejad does not even refer to Israel by name, he instead uses the specific phrase "rezhim-e ishghalgar-e qods" (regime occupying Jerusalem).
> 
> So this raises the question.. what exactly did he want "wiped from the map"? The answer is: nothing. That's because the word "map" was never used. The Persian word for map, "nagsheh", is not contained anywhere in his original Persian quote, or, for that matter, anywhere in his entire speech. Nor was the western phrase "wipe out" ever said. Yet we are led to believe that Iran's President threatened to "wipe Israel off the map", despite never having uttered the words "map", "wipe out" or even "Israel"
> 
> The full quote translated directly to English: "The Imam said this regime occupying Jerusalem must vanish from the page of time".
> 
> Word by word translation: Imam (Khomeini) ghoft (said) een (this) rezhim-e (regime) ishghalgar-e (occupying) qods (Jerusalem) bayad (must) az safheh-ye ruzgar (from page of time) mahv shavad (vanish from).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mahmoud Ahmadinejad and Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Jose, you're illiterate.  Shouldn't you be working at your job cleaning toilets instead of posting, to try to help Spain from going bankrupt?

Ajad has threatened to wipe Israel off the map, shit-for-brains...
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/26/world/africa/26iht-iran.html?_r=1


----------



## Jos

Marc39 said:


> Jose, you're illiterate.  Shouldn't you be working at your job cleaning toilets instead of posting, to try to help Spain from going bankrupt?


This is my other job, though It does at times incur the removal (or debunking) of zionist
Bullshit, I have got used to the smell and the bullshit just slides off with little effort, just apply the disinfectant (Zyklon B works well) then scrub with a brush (wiki) then flush


----------



## KissMy

Jos said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the Iranian President threatening to wipe out Israel is not a problem for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got a link for that claim??
> Here's a clue
> 
> 
> 
> what did Ahmadinejad actually say? To quote his exact words in Persian: "Imam ghoft een rezhim-e ishghalgar-e qods bayad az safheh-ye ruzgar mahv shavad."
> 
> That passage will mean nothing to most people, but one word might ring a bell: rezhim-e. It is the word "Regime", pronounced just like the English word with an extra "eh" sound at the end. Ahmadinejad did not refer to Israel the country or Israel the land mass, but the Israeli regime. This is a vastly significant distinction, as one cannot wipe a regime off the map. Ahmadinejad does not even refer to Israel by name, he instead uses the specific phrase "rezhim-e ishghalgar-e qods" (regime occupying Jerusalem).
> 
> So this raises the question.. what exactly did he want "wiped from the map"? The answer is: nothing. That's because the word "map" was never used. The Persian word for map, "nagsheh", is not contained anywhere in his original Persian quote, or, for that matter, anywhere in his entire speech. Nor was the western phrase "wipe out" ever said. Yet we are led to believe that Iran's President threatened to "wipe Israel off the map", despite never having uttered the words "map", "wipe out" or even "Israel"
> 
> The full quote translated directly to English: "The Imam said this regime occupying Jerusalem must vanish from the page of time".
> 
> Word by word translation: Imam (Khomeini) ghoft (said) een (this) rezhim-e (regime) ishghalgar-e (occupying) qods (Jerusalem) bayad (must) az safheh-ye ruzgar (from page of time) mahv shavad (vanish from).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mahmoud Ahmadinejad and Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Wow - Debunked by wiki 

You are so stupid & clueless that it is impossible to explain this to you. I never said Ahmadinejad threatened to "wipe Israel off the *map*" you stupid shit-for-brains. First I did not use quotes because he did not say it in English. I also did not say *map*!!! I said wipe out Israel. That can mean *Regime*, government, religion, or people, but I never specifically said the countries land mass. I said Israel because that is the regime occupying Jerusalem. Vanish from the page of time = "wipe out" in modern American slang.


----------



## Marc39

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jose, you're illiterate.  Shouldn't you be working at your job cleaning toilets instead of posting, to try to help Spain from going bankrupt?
> 
> 
> 
> This is my other job, though It does at times incur the removal (or debunking) of zionist
> Bullshit, I have got used to the smell and the bullshit just slides off with little effort, just apply the disinfectant (Zyklon B works well) then scrub with a brush (wiki) then flush
Click to expand...


Jose, shouldn't you be practicing your spelling, illiterate one?
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2269989-post264.html

The author of the NY Times article about Ajad threatening to wipe Israel off the map is Iranian.

You dumb, little, bankrupt, Spanish shit.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Marc39 said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, there is no evidence that they would even attempt to harm us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A state sponsor of terrorism whose leaders talk to dead imams about the apocalypse with the infidel Great Satan is not evidence of impending harm?    What more do you need, jackass?
Click to expand...


Then you should be the first to join the infantry and request a station in South Korea if excitable politicians threatening war are the measure of your willingness to wage war against a country that has never harmed you.


----------



## KissMy

R.C. Christian said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, there is no evidence that they would even attempt to harm us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A state sponsor of terrorism whose leaders talk to dead imams about the apocalypse with the infidel Great Satan is not evidence of impending harm?    What more do you need, jackass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should be the first to join the infantry and request a station in South Korea if excitable politicians threatening war are the measure of your willingness to wage war against a country that has never harmed you.
Click to expand...


They did in fact kill Americans, take hostages & supply the enemy with weapons just to name a few. Our problem is we should not have done the same & used Saddam to attack Iran. We should have done our own dirty work. Now we have a bigger mess. I have a Persian friend who's father was high-up in the Iranian government. Her & her family were hit with Saddam's chemical weapons while they were trying to escape to America. According to her most Iranians did not know much about or think the kidnapping was that big of a deal.


----------



## AllieBaba

Tom Clancy said:


> Then read some History about the difference between Persians and Arabs.



Is the difference that Persia/Iran pretty much always needs its ass kicked, while Arabia sometimes can smarm along with the rest of the kids in the schoolyard?


----------



## K9Buck

editec said:


> What a load of ignorance spew.



Are you referring to my stated belief?  If so, why do you disagree?  

Obama is, I suspect, indifferent about the future of Israel.  I also suspect that Obama has no use for Israel.  Obama is NOT going to go to war with Iran over Israel.  Obama is not going to go to war with anybody.  

While I would love to be wrong about Obama on Iran, I believe the reality is that Obama will not authorize any sort of U.S. military strike on Iran.  

I occasionally partiicpate in this message board to learn and to share.  If you feel that I am off the mark, please enlighten me.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## SFC Ollie

We should have taken Iran on back in 79. Too bad we had a wussy president then and now.


----------



## R.C. Christian

SFC Ollie said:


> We should have taken Iran on back in 79. Too bad we had a wussy president then and now.



Go get me sarge. Go kill you some brown people.


----------



## AllieBaba

Yeah, that's what motivates hatred of Iran.

Has nothing to do with their despicable behavior, unstable lunacy, or anything else.

It's because they're BROWN.

Jackass.


----------



## SFC Ollie

R.C. Christian said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should have taken Iran on back in 79. Too bad we had a wussy president then and now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go get me sarge. Go kill you some brown people.
Click to expand...


Are you this stupid for real?


----------



## ekrem

AllieBaba said:


> It's because they're BROWN.


----------



## AllieBaba

Do Iranians even qualify as brown?


----------



## SFC Ollie

AllieBaba said:


> Do Iranians even qualify as brown?



Never thought about it. I think Iran I think about 79. Because I spent the better part of that year putting in a lot of extra hours because of them.


----------



## ekrem

chesswarsnow said:


> crazy muslims (...) cave men.



Christian Taliban jerk fest.


----------



## R.C. Christian

SFC Ollie said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should have taken Iran on back in 79. Too bad we had a wussy president then and now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go get me sarge. Go kill you some brown people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you this stupid for real?
Click to expand...


I think the better question is why do people like you think that the U.S. should be on a crusade against Islam?


----------



## R.C. Christian

AllieBaba said:


> Yeah, that's what motivates hatred of Iran.
> 
> Has nothing to do with their despicable behavior, unstable lunacy, or anything else.
> 
> It's because they're BROWN.
> 
> Jackass.



That's sarcasm Alliebubba.


----------



## Dr Grump

SFC Ollie said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do Iranians even qualify as brown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought about it. I think Iran I think about 79. Because I spent the better part of that year putting in a lot of extra hours because of them.
Click to expand...


And a lot of Iranians spent a lot of time dying due to the Shah, which your country supported. Get over 79, it was history. But like any conservative American you hold a grudge. Just ask Castro...and Sadman if he was still alive...


----------



## AllieBaba

Dr Grump said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do Iranians even qualify as brown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought about it. I think Iran I think about 79. Because I spent the better part of that year putting in a lot of extra hours because of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a lot of Iranians spent a lot of time dying due to the Shah, which your country supported. Get over 79, it was history. But like any conservative American you hold a grudge. Just ask Castro...and Sadman if he was still alive...
Click to expand...


Wha?

I have no idea what the hell you're talking about. I'm not one of your weird cronies.


----------



## Kalam

SFC Ollie said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do Iranians even qualify as brown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought about it. I think Iran I think about 79. Because I spent the better part of that year putting in a lot of extra hours because of them.
Click to expand...


Your country helped sow the seeds for '79 back in '53, Sarge.


----------



## Dr Grump

AllieBaba said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought about it. I think Iran I think about 79. Because I spent the better part of that year putting in a lot of extra hours because of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a lot of Iranians spent a lot of time dying due to the Shah, which your country supported. Get over 79, it was history. But like any conservative American you hold a grudge. Just ask Castro...and Sadman if he was still alive...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wha?
> 
> I have no idea what the hell you're talking about. I'm not one of your weird cronies.
Click to expand...


wasn't talking to you...


----------



## AllieBaba

I'm crushed.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I never said that the USA is lily white and innocent. There is no country out there that probably hasn't been involved in some shady deals.

But I will not stand by and allow idiots to tell me that I, or my country wants to kill the brown people or the purple people or the people of Islam or any other religion. To those who always seem to enjoy insinuating such I can only say to fuck off.

And may the fleas of a thousand camels infest your crotch.


----------



## Kalam

SFC Ollie said:


> I never said that the USA is lily white and innocent. There is no country out there that probably hasn't been involved in some shady deals.


More than a few of us would like it if the US quit involving itself in Middle Eastern affairs. Your support of the '53 Iranian coup d'etat led to the '79 revolution - enemies. Your support of Saddam Hussein's Iraq led to the Gulf War and the current War in Iraq - more enemies. Your support of the insurrection in Afghanistan against Soviet imperialism led to the rise of the Taliban - yet more enemies. Your deployment of troops in Saudi Arabia and your unconditional support of Israel led to over ten years and counting of al-Qa'idah attacks - more enemies still. Do you see the pattern? 



SFC Ollie said:


> But I will not stand by and allow idiots to tell me that I, or my country wants to kill the brown people or the purple people or the people of Islam or any other religion. To those who always seem to enjoy insinuating such I can only say to fuck off.
> 
> And may the fleas of a thousand camels infest your crotch.


No insinuation here, only history and the lessons everyone should already have learned from it.


----------



## Marc39

Kalam said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that the USA is lily white and innocent. There is no country out there that probably hasn't been involved in some shady deals.
> 
> 
> 
> More than a few of us would like it if the US quit involving itself in Middle Eastern affairs.
Click to expand...


Haven't Muslims who follow a cult invented by a pedophile involved themselves in Middle East affairs since they began invading and conquering others' lands 1400 years ago?

Keep your idiotic cult to yourselves, loser.


----------



## ekrem

Marc39 said:


> Haven't Muslims who follow a cult invented by a pedophile involved themselves in Middle East affairs since they began invading and conquering others' lands 1400 years ago?
> 
> Keep your idiotic cult to yourselves, loser.



The native American population, dozens of cultures which went into history book of death were also Brownies.


----------



## Marc39

ekrem said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't Muslims who follow a cult invented by a pedophile involved themselves in Middle East affairs since they began invading and conquering others' lands 1400 years ago?
> 
> Keep your idiotic cult to yourselves, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The native American population, dozens of cultures which went into history book of death were also Brownies.
Click to expand...


Muslims want to kill Native Americans, too, in jihaad.  Islam is a vile cult founded by a deviant pedophile married to a 6 year old little girl that worhips a pagan rock.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I don't give a shit who or what the Muslim people worship. I don't care about the Shah being overthrown. Too bad for him, had we had a President with balls it wouldn't have happened. But it did and life goes on. I do have a problem with Diplomats being held hostage for 440 days (or there about). I do have a problem with Iranian support of terrorist elements. I do have a problem with Iran playing with nukes. And don't give me that shit about it being for peaceful purposes. no one in this world truly believes that shit.

Simply, it's not about religion, it's not about race, it's about idiots.


----------



## Tank

R.C. Christian said:


> I think the better question is why do people like you think that the U.S. should be on a crusade against Islam?


----------



## R.C. Christian

SFC Ollie said:


> I never said that the USA is lily white and innocent. There is no country out there that probably hasn't been involved in some shady deals.
> 
> But I will not stand by and allow idiots to tell me that I, or my country wants to kill the brown people or the purple people or the people of Islam or any other religion. To those who always seem to enjoy insinuating such I can only say to fuck off.
> 
> And may the fleas of a thousand camels infest your crotch.



It's not that we think you're out to kill brown people, rather, it is simply a fact that most of the people you do kill, a plurality, are in fact brown. So to the "brown" person it's easy to msinterpet this animosity as racist or genocidal and there are plenty of people hanging around ready to capitalize on that misinterpretation.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Tank said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the better question is why do people like you think that the U.S. should be on a crusade against Islam?
Click to expand...


Where do you think this picture was taken?


----------



## Dr Grump

AllieBaba said:


> I'm crushed.



No you're not, you're a moron...


----------



## Dr Grump

R.C. Christian said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the better question is why do people like you think that the U.S. should be on a crusade against Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you think this picture was taken?
Click to expand...


Europe...London probably....


----------



## R.C. Christian

Well the question was for the original poster, but yes, it was in the UK. Now, we now know that Tank's picture is out of context. If the muslim menace is so prevalent in America and they're somehow out to destroy us like the fools in that picture then there should be plenty of evidence, some photographic to illustrate that point. Yes, there are always going to be plenty of bad muslims stateside, but  generally, I think there is a definite difference in the kinds of muslims this country attracts much less the kind of muslims we let in as opposed to Europe who, unfortunately, has a close proximity to the muslim scumbags in Africa and negative birthrates that force them to seek labor from those 3rd world muslim countries.


----------



## SFC Ollie

> "Those who stay in America should be open to society without melting, keeping Mosques open so anyone can come and learn about Islam. If you choose to live here, you have a responsibility to deliver the message of Islam ... Islam isn't in America to be equal to any other faiths, but to become dominant. The Koran, the Muslim book of scripture, should be the highest authority in America, and Islam the only accepted religion on Earth."


 - Omar Ahmad   Co-founder of the Council on American-Islamic Relations


----------



## Tank

R.C. Christian said:


> Now, we now know that Tank's picture is out of context. If the muslim menace is so prevalent in America and they're somehow out to destroy us like the fools in that picture then there should be plenty of evidence.


It's a small world.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. I think it should be a *three pronged attack*.
2. Hit them by, *air, sea, and land*.
3. Hit em hard and hit them often.
4. Take out there military, government, and infrastructure.
5. Lay them to waste.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## R.C. Christian

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. I think it should be a *three pronged attack*.
> 2. Hit them by, *air, sea, and land*.
> 3. Hit em hard and hit them often.
> 4. Take out there military, government, and infrastructure.
> 5. Lay them to waste.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



Sounds like a plan Tex, but why?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






R.C. Christian said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. I think it should be a *three pronged attack*.
> 2. Hit them by, *air, sea, and land*.
> 3. Hit em hard and hit them often.
> 4. Take out there military, government, and infrastructure.
> 5. Lay them to waste.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan Tex, but why?
Click to expand...




1. For what they are about to do.
2. And also they are not doing what the UN is resolute upon.
3. They are a terrorist government, and sponsor terrorism.
4. They harbor terrorists.
4.(a) They held USA hostage, they still haven't paid into that account.
5. That about covers it, and is enough.
6. Osama bama is more than likely in Iran.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## rhodescholar

R.C. Christian said:


> Sir, there is no evidence that they would even attempt to harm us. Even if they had the ability it would be easy to trace it to their faciiities. The consequences would be disasterous for their regime, end game in fact. I think perhaps that you're making the mistake of believing like most americans that just because they're fanatical U.S. haters that they are also crazy and totally lacking in intelligence.



Asshole moron, do you have ANY fucking idea how many US soldiers iran has killed in iraq?

Have you heard of the iraq war, imbecile?


----------



## rhodescholar

Jos said:


> Have you got a link for that claim?? Here's a clue



Its garbage posts like this I've seen all over web forums that are proof there is an organized, pro-iran, paid-shill machine in place to defend iran and deflect attacks against it for its threats of destruction against israel, its murdering of its own citizens, its state-sponsored terrorism, etc.

I see the same quotes and idiotic statements again and again on political web forums using these same lines as this dimwit poster, trying to make absurd claims and re-directing threads.  By trying to obfuscate the issue and manufacturing uncertainty WRT iran's disgusting threats against israel they try to slow down the threads focusing on iran's heinous, criminal dictatorship of thugs and murderers.  THERE is no mis-translation dickhead, iran itself stands by its statements. 

Sorry fuckface - won't work here...


----------



## rhodescholar

Jos said:


> This is my other job, though It does at times incur the removal (or debunking) of zionist



Another mentally ill psychotic loaded up on thorazine...


----------



## rhodescholar

R.C. Christian said:


> Well the question was for the original poster, but yes, it was in the UK. Now, we now know that Tank's picture is out of context. If the muslim menace is so prevalent in America and they're somehow out to destroy us like the fools in that picture then there should be plenty of evidence,.



You mean all of those muslim plots to kill americans like the recent NY Times Square attempt  was just my imagination?


----------



## hipeter924

SFC Ollie said:


> "Those who stay in America should be open to society without melting, keeping Mosques open so anyone can come and learn about Islam. If you choose to live here, you have a responsibility to deliver the message of Islam ... Islam isn't in America to be equal to any other faiths, but to become dominant. The Koran, the Muslim book of scripture, should be the highest authority in America, and Islam the only accepted religion on Earth."
> 
> 
> 
> - Omar Ahmad   Co-founder of the Council on American-Islamic Relations
Click to expand...

That violates the constitution, so someone needs a good kick in the pants. Islam has no hope in America, but it can try.


----------



## SFC Ollie

hipeter924 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who stay in America should be open to society without melting, keeping Mosques open so anyone can come and learn about Islam. If you choose to live here, you have a responsibility to deliver the message of Islam ... Islam isn't in America to be equal to any other faiths, but to become dominant. The Koran, the Muslim book of scripture, should be the highest authority in America, and Islam the only accepted religion on Earth."
> 
> 
> 
> - Omar Ahmad   Co-founder of the Council on American-Islamic Relations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That violates the constitution, so someone needs a good kick in the pants. Islam has no hope in America, but it can try.
Click to expand...


I don't know that it violates the constitution, but it certainly shows that Islams long time goal is the conquest of America and the rest of the world.


----------



## hipeter924

SFC Ollie said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Omar Ahmad   Co-founder of the Council on American-Islamic Relations
> 
> 
> 
> That violates the constitution, so someone needs a good kick in the pants. Islam has no hope in America, but it can try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know that it violates the constitution, but it certainly shows that Islams long time goal is the conquest of America and the rest of the world.
Click to expand...

It violates separation of church and state (theocracy) and most heavily freedom of speech.


----------



## R.C. Christian

rhodescholar said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, there is no evidence that they would even attempt to harm us. Even if they had the ability it would be easy to trace it to their faciiities. The consequences would be disasterous for their regime, end game in fact. I think perhaps that you're making the mistake of believing like most americans that just because they're fanatical U.S. haters that they are also crazy and totally lacking in intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole moron, do you have ANY fucking idea how many US soldiers iran has killed in iraq?
> 
> Have you heard of the iraq war, imbecile?
Click to expand...


Listen to me you insolent little fuck, whenever you learn to walk upright and carry on an adult conversation you let me know maggot.


----------



## R.C. Christian

rhodescholar said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the question was for the original poster, but yes, it was in the UK. Now, we now know that Tank's picture is out of context. If the muslim menace is so prevalent in America and they're somehow out to destroy us like the fools in that picture then there should be plenty of evidence,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean all of those muslim plots to kill americans like the recent NY Times Square attempt  was just my imagination?
Click to expand...


A propane canister and some fireworks? Oh the terror!


----------



## SFC Ollie

OMG, don't tell me we have an asshole terrorist sympathizer here.


----------



## R.C. Christian

No genius, you do not, but you people overreact like a bunch trained monkeys to something as STUPID and utterly useless as the times square plot.. Plus, you fail to grasp the concept of cause and effect. And because you dolts pay no creedance to cause and effect, knee jerking to the slightest botched attempt we lose more and more of the freedom that you military folks brag about protecting.  Next target: The internet.


----------



## geauxtohell

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. But looks like the times right to kick Irans ass!
> 2. The Saudi's have given the *ALL CLEAR* sign to Israel.
> 3. Them heads of state who wear those white dresses in Saudi Arabia have come out and said they will open up air space for Israel to attack those crazy muslims in Iran.
> 4. I wonder why they give up other ayabs?
> 5. Must be there is some bad blood in the ayab family?
> 6. No way man!!!!!!
> 7. Yes way, all ayabs are are a bunch of blood letting cave men.
> 8. There is no contridiction, the ayabs would love to see other ayabs get their ass kicked.
> 9. Link and Sample:Saudi Arabia gives Israel clear skies to attack Iranian nuclear sites - Times Online
> 
> 
> "Saudi Arabia has conducted tests to stand down its air defences to enable Israeli jets to make a bombing raid on Irans nuclear facilities, The Times can reveal.
> 
> In the week that the UN Security Council imposed a new round of sanctions on Tehran, defence sources in the Gulf say that Riyadh has agreed to allow Israel to use a narrow corridor of its airspace in the north of the country to shorten the distance for a bombing run on Iran.
> 
> To ensure the Israeli bombers pass unmolested, Riyadh has carried out tests to make certain its own jets are not scrambled and missile defence systems not activated. Once the Israelis are through, the kingdoms air defences will return to full alert.
> 
> Related Links
> Israeli spy arrested in Poland
> One year on, Irans battered opposition endures
> Dissidents discover that even Iraq is safer
> Multimedia
> Comment on this story on our new site
> In full: Times investigation into Helmand fiasco
> The Saudis have given their permission for the Israelis to pass over and they will look the other way, said a US defence source in the area. They have already done tests to make sure their own jets arent scrambled and no one gets shot down. This has all been done with the agreement of the [US] State Department.
> 
> Sources in Saudi Arabia say it is common knowledge within defence circles in the kingdom that an arrangement is in place if Israel decides to launch the raid. Despite the tension between the two governments, they share a mutual loathing of the regime in Tehran and a common fear of Irans nuclear ambitions. We all know this. We will let them [the Israelis] through and see nothing, said one. "
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



You first.

1-800-GO-ARMY

Operators are standing by.


----------



## SFC Ollie

R.C. Christian said:


> No genius, you do not, but you people overreact like a bunch trained monkeys to something as STUPID and utterly useless as the times square plot.. Plus, you fail to grasp the concept of cause and effect. And because you dolts pay no creedance to cause and effect, knee jerking to the slightest botched attempt we lose more and more of the freedom that you military folks brag about protecting.  Next target: The internet.



So because we've been lucky and have had 2 incompetent or unlucky bombers fail, it is stupid to react to them to prevent any future attacks, sounds like a great plan Skippy. Please explain to us just what freedoms that we "Military folks brag about protecting" that you have lost.


----------



## R.C. Christian

SFC Ollie said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> No genius, you do not, but you people overreact like a bunch trained monkeys to something as STUPID and utterly useless as the times square plot.. Plus, you fail to grasp the concept of cause and effect. And because you dolts pay no creedance to cause and effect, knee jerking to the slightest botched attempt we lose more and more of the freedom that you military folks brag about protecting.  Next target: The internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because we've been lucky and have had 2 incompetent or unlucky bombers fail, it is stupid to react to them to prevent any future attacks, sounds like a great plan Skippy. Please explain to us just what freedoms that we "Military folks brag about protecting" that you have lost.
Click to expand...


Everyone should be vigilante and aware, but every time a stupid rag head who should have paid more attention in bomb making 101 fails in his effort someone in authority will use it at as a tactical political opportunity whether that means random searches at bus or train stations, pornagraphic body imaging scanners, internet censorship, no fly lists, overzealous, paranoid police abuses, illegal use of military personnel for civilian law enforcement purposes, excuses to profile and detain people on the basis of their religion or skin color, or even the continued efforts by the SCOTUS to further chip away at citizens 4th amendment rights. They don't have to outlaw free speech or amend the bill of rights to acheive the same goal because as long as people continue to act irrationally and particpate in senseless islamic fear mongering they'll continue to accept abuses to civil liberties and more red tape made to inhibit those rights. George Bush's use of protest zones to keep away dissenters of his insane policies are one of countless examples of the red tape I speak of.


----------



## SFC Ollie

R.C. Christian said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> No genius, you do not, but you people overreact like a bunch trained monkeys to something as STUPID and utterly useless as the times square plot.. Plus, you fail to grasp the concept of cause and effect. And because you dolts pay no creedance to cause and effect, knee jerking to the slightest botched attempt we lose more and more of the freedom that you military folks brag about protecting.  Next target: The internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because we've been lucky and have had 2 incompetent or unlucky bombers fail, it is stupid to react to them to prevent any future attacks, sounds like a great plan Skippy. Please explain to us just what freedoms that we "Military folks brag about protecting" that you have lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone should be vigilante and aware, but every time a stupid rag head who should have paid more attention in bomb making 101 fails in his effort someone in authority will use it at as a tactical political opportunity whether that means random searches at bus or train stations, pornagraphic body imaging scanners, internet censorship, no fly lists, overzealous, paranoid police abuses, illegal use of military personnel for civilian law enforcement purposes, excuses to profile and detain people on the basis of their religion or skin color, or even the continued efforts by the SCOTUS to further chip away at citizens 4th amendment rights. They don't have to outlaw free speech or amend the bill of rights to acheive the same goal because as long as people continue to act irrationally and particpate in senseless islamic fear mongering they'll continue to accept abuses to civil liberties and more red tape made to inhibit those rights. George Bush's use of protest zones to keep away dissenters of his insane policies are one of countless examples of the red tape I speak of.
Click to expand...


OK, So you really haven't lost any rights. thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## ekrem

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. I think it should be a *three pronged attack*.
> 2. Hit them by, *air, sea, and land*.
> 3. Hit em hard and hit them often.
> 4. Take out there military, government, and infrastructure.
> 5. Lay them to waste.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



6. Ask China to finance it at humane interest payments, because already drowning in debt.


----------



## R.C. Christian

SFC Ollie said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because we've been lucky and have had 2 incompetent or unlucky bombers fail, it is stupid to react to them to prevent any future attacks, sounds like a great plan Skippy. Please explain to us just what freedoms that we "Military folks brag about protecting" that you have lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should be vigilante and aware, but every time a stupid rag head who should have paid more attention in bomb making 101 fails in his effort someone in authority will use it at as a tactical political opportunity whether that means random searches at bus or train stations, pornagraphic body imaging scanners, internet censorship, no fly lists, overzealous, paranoid police abuses, illegal use of military personnel for civilian law enforcement purposes, excuses to profile and detain people on the basis of their religion or skin color, or even the continued efforts by the SCOTUS to further chip away at citizens 4th amendment rights. They don't have to outlaw free speech or amend the bill of rights to acheive the same goal because as long as people continue to act irrationally and particpate in senseless islamic fear mongering they'll continue to accept abuses to civil liberties and more red tape made to inhibit those rights. George Bush's use of protest zones to keep away dissenters of his insane policies are one of countless examples of the red tape I speak of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, So you really haven't lost any rights. thanks for clearing that up.
Click to expand...


For all intents and purposes yes we have. You can downplay it if you like but it's still a fact.


----------



## R.C. Christian

SFC Ollie said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because we've been lucky and have had 2 incompetent or unlucky bombers fail, it is stupid to react to them to prevent any future attacks, sounds like a great plan Skippy. Please explain to us just what freedoms that we "Military folks brag about protecting" that you have lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should be vigilante and aware, but every time a stupid rag head who should have paid more attention in bomb making 101 fails in his effort someone in authority will use it at as a tactical political opportunity whether that means random searches at bus or train stations, pornagraphic body imaging scanners, internet censorship, no fly lists, overzealous, paranoid police abuses, illegal use of military personnel for civilian law enforcement purposes, excuses to profile and detain people on the basis of their religion or skin color, or even the continued efforts by the SCOTUS to further chip away at citizens 4th amendment rights. They don't have to outlaw free speech or amend the bill of rights to acheive the same goal because as long as people continue to act irrationally and particpate in senseless islamic fear mongering they'll continue to accept abuses to civil liberties and more red tape made to inhibit those rights. George Bush's use of protest zones to keep away dissenters of his insane policies are one of countless examples of the red tape I speak of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, So you really haven't lost any rights. thanks for clearing that up.
Click to expand...


For all intents and purposes yes we have. You can downplay it if you like but it's still a fact. They may not be lost, but they are being lost. Take  the 2nd amendment for example: Any rational liberal will tell you that disallowing gun ownership isn't necessary when they can simply wrap enough red tape around it to make it unworthy of the effort. See Chicago for a good example of this.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Maybe we should look up the fairly recent Heller and McDonald decisions by the U.S. Supreme Court.


----------



## R.C. Christian

SFC Ollie said:


> Maybe we should look up the fairly recent Heller and McDonald decisions by the U.S. Supreme Court.



We could but then what good would it do? Chicago just changed the wording in it's retarded unamerican policies around and the problem remains. The insane president is only 2 liberal jews away from stacking the SCOTUS with constitutional ass rapers.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

> 1. But looks like the times right to kick Irans ass!
> 2. The Saudi's have given the *ALL CLEAR* sign to Israel.
> 3. Them heads of state who wear those white dresses in Saudi Arabia have come out and said they will open up air space for Israel to attack those crazy muslims in Iran.
> 4. I wonder why they give up other ayabs?
> 5. Must be there is some bad blood in the ayab family?
> 6. No way man!!!!!!
> 7. Yes way, all ayabs are are a bunch of blood letting cave men.
> 8. There is no contridiction, the ayabs would love to see other ayabs get their ass kicked.
> 9. Link and Sample:Saudi Arabia gives Israel clear skies to attack Iranian nuclear sites - Times Online


1.you're timing is awesome man why don't you go to white house and spit out you're idea!?
2.they will pay for it...fucking arabs.
3.^^
4.you show you're level of knowledge.we're persian goddamnit.
5.they eat lizards that's why
6&7&8&9. ...



> 1. Ive heard that, but I don't buy into it.
> 2. Ayabs are ayabs, they look ayab to me, no matter how you want to spin it.


level of IQ below fish.



> A state sponsor of terrorism whose leaders talk to dead imams about the apocalypse with the infidel Great Satan is not evidence of impending harm? What more do you need, jackass?





> I guess the Iranian President threatening to wipe out Israel is not a problem for you.


For all those are worried about iran attack their country IT WILL NOT HAPPEN.forget about what ahmadinejad(jackass) said it's our people cannot bear this kind of attitude.if you read history you will get that iran didn't have any offensive war for over 200 years instead it's america and their allies *cough*Israeil*cough* have several offensive war in the name of LIBERTY 


> You are so stupid & clueless that it is impossible to explain this to you. I never said Ahmadinejad threatened to "wipe Israel off the map" you stupid shit-for-brains. First I did not use quotes because he did not say it in English. I also did not say map!!! I said wipe out Israel. That can mean Regime, government, religion, or people, but I never specifically said the countries land mass. I said Israel because that is the regime occupying Jerusalem. Vanish from the page of time = "wipe out" in modern American slang.
> Reply With Quote


^^


> We should have taken Iran on back in 79. Too bad we had a wussy president then and now.


nonsense.that system will never come back in iran.



> I don't give a shit who or what the Muslim people worship. I don't care about the Shah being overthrown. Too bad for him, had we had a President with balls it wouldn't have happened. But it did and life goes on. I do have a problem with Diplomats being held hostage for 440 days (or there about). I do have a problem with Iranian support of terrorist elements. I do have a problem with Iran playing with nukes. And don't give me that shit about it being for peaceful purposes. no one in this world truly believes that shit.
> 
> Simply, it's not about religion, it's not about race, it's about idiots.



and i have a problem with The downing of Iran Air 655 that america cuased and KILLED 290 iranians.and don't say such a nonsense,I remind you "1998 Iranian diplomats assassination in Afghanistan" that iran nearly involved in military response against taliban.please read history before say you're crap and at least give people clue for you're statements.
and even you're high ups don't have any evidence that prove iran wants nuke.they suspect iran cause they think MAYBE iran want to produce nuke.(note that MAYBE)
below you can identify this idiots(iranian people)


> _Highest science & technology growth rate in the world_, 1000% increase in 9 years (1995&#8211;2004); Iran has increased its academic publishing output  from 0.0003% of world's total output in 1970 to 0.29% in 2004 (That is ~100,000% growth in 33 years), by 2008 Iran's share had reached 1.02% of the world's total output (~340,000% growth in 37 years); Iran's growth rate in science is 11 times faster than the world's average rate; Ranked at 45th by total scientific output; Ranked 12th in mathematics, 13th in computer sciences, 17th in medicine, 18th in chemistry & 15th in nanotechnology


----------



## editec

SFC Ollie said:


> We should have taken Iran on back in 79. Too bad we had a wussy president then and now.


 

We've had Republican presidents sicne Carter left office.

They must also be wussies according to you, then, eh?


----------



## SFC Ollie

editec said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should have taken Iran on back in 79. Too bad we had a wussy president then and now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've had Republican presidents sicne Carter left office.
> 
> They must also be wussies according to you, then, eh?
Click to expand...


Have there been diplomats held hostage since the Carter Administration?


----------



## R.C. Christian

In a manner of speaking we're already at war with Iran and have been that way for 31 years.


----------



## publicprotector

Now lets see, how many wars have Iran lost none, when was the last time it invaded any nation, centuries ago. America's record of wars lost, Vietnam, Korea, Iraq, Afganistan and worst of all the war the American people have lost against its despotic Governement. Yes there's going to be an ass kicking but somehow I don;t think it will be Iran that will be on the losing end.

I cannot understand the glee and fervour that many Americans have for the propensity for war in which it is they whom are the losers in every way. Oh I know what it is they are brain dead morons because only the brain dead would think it was great to die in a war for power  and greed for the select few.


----------



## hipeter924

publicprotector said:


> Now lets see, how many wars have Iran lost none, when was the last time it invaded any nation, centuries ago. America's record of wars lost, Vietnam, Korea, Iraq, Afganistan and worst of all the war the American people have lost against its despotic Governement. Yes there's going to be an ass kicking but somehow I don;t think it will be Iran that will be on the losing end.
> 
> I cannot understand the glee and fervour that many Americans have for the propensity for war in which it is they whom are the losers in every way. Oh I know what it is they are brain dead morons because only the brain dead would think it was great to die in a war for power  and greed for the select few.


You realize Iran was part of the Persian Empire once, and it lost quite a few. The war against Alexander, the war against the Islamic invaders...no nation has a perfect record of winning wars.


----------



## R.C. Christian

publicprotector said:


> Now lets see, how many wars have Iran lost none, when was the last time it invaded any nation, centuries ago. America's record of wars lost, Vietnam, Korea, Iraq, Afganistan and worst of all the war the American people have lost against its despotic Governement. Yes there's going to be an ass kicking but somehow I don;t think it will be Iran that will be on the losing end.
> 
> I cannot understand the glee and fervour that many Americans have for the propensity for war in which it is they whom are the losers in every way. Oh I know what it is they are brain dead morons because only the brain dead would think it was great to die in a war for power  and greed for the select few.



Your point is well made but won't be met with much enthusiasm on this site. But your biggest problem is simply that you don't understand the real reasons behind U.S. actions. It's not as sinister as you think it is.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,

1. I say they get their ass kicked and soon.
2. Some one amongst them, just tried to off the little hitler.
3. That might calm the waters a touch, but who knows for sure.
4. Them arabs/muzzies better get their shit together, before they get their collective ass kicked!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## R.C. Christian

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 1. I say they get their ass kicked and soon.
> 2. Some one amongst them, just tried to off the little hitler.
> 3. That might calm the waters a touch, but who knows for sure.
> 4. Them arabs/muzzies better get their shit together, before they get their collective ass kicked!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



And I'm sure you've thought nothing of the consequences.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,







R.C. Christian said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 1. I say they get their ass kicked and soon.
> 2. Some one amongst them, just tried to off the little hitler.
> 3. That might calm the waters a touch, but who knows for sure.
> 4. Them arabs/muzzies better get their shit together, before they get their collective ass kicked!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sure you've thought nothing of the consequences.
Click to expand...




1. Sure I have, have you?
2. And if so, lets compare notes,.....

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Dr Grump

Off you go Sir James. Grab a peashooter and go take care of them muslims - 

there's a Good Little Neocon Whackjob.....


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,







Dr Grump said:


> Off you go Sir James. Grab a peashooter and go take care of them muslims -
> 
> there's a Good Little Neocon Whackjob.....





1. Most people are not aware, but this muslim war is just started.
2. It will get far worse before things settle down.
3. I predict islam will cave in on itself with the heavy hand which is about to have to be laid upon them.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## R.C. Christian

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 1. I say they get their ass kicked and soon.
> 2. Some one amongst them, just tried to off the little hitler.
> 3. That might calm the waters a touch, but who knows for sure.
> 4. Them arabs/muzzies better get their shit together, before they get their collective ass kicked!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sure you've thought nothing of the consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Sure I have, have you?
> 2. And if so, lets compare notes,.....
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


We could start with the economic shock. This country is fiscally fragile teetering on the brink. There is every reason to speculate that the speculation on oil itself by our friends (enemies) at Goldman and Sachs et al would drive the price of oil over 10 dollars per gallon on the first day. While Chelsea Clinton and her banker husband make out like bandits, the rest of us mere serfs suffer and eat cake. The first news of the attack would set off a panic not seen since 9/11. Price gouging, shortages, and civil unrest would certainly follow even before the outcome was certain. Global financial markets would certainly face dire stress and initial free fall. 

Additionally, it's very likely that sleeper cells are patiently awaiting this event right now. An attack against Iran automatically triggers an attack by Hamas and Hezbollah according to their agreement. Something as simple as a suicide attack at a coffee joint would send the fatherland security gestapo apparatus into full blown paranoid schizo mode and we'd be lucky not to have Northcom in the street demanding papers with bomb dogs in our faces at every turn. Civil liberties would be curtailed and dissenters spat on in a wave of senseless nationalist stupidity. Animosity and violence against muslims would be par for the course, especially if there are losses and there most certainly will be. Your military is not invincible. Demonstrations by normally peaceful muslim groups would be met with heavy handed police brutality fermenting more hatred and quickly ending any illusiion anyone ever had about America being a force of liberty and justice as events unfolded on the international stage. 

And we don't really have a clue what the russians might do when their technicians are blown to bits at those nuclear sites. There is a wild card for you. Despite less hawkish political overatures by Mededev Iran still remains in the russians mind a balancer of power against a hegemonic empire bent on preemptive hostilities. 

But my point is moot. You'll have your war. It's a done deal so enjoy and pray 1/10 of what I predict could happen doesn't happen.


----------



## R.C. Christian

​


Dr Grump said:


> Off you go Sir James. Grab a peashooter and go take care of them muslims -
> 
> there's a Good Little Neocon Whackjob.....



And there you go making presumptions. Why so much anger and overt rudeness Grump? Did we miss our meds today?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





R.C. Christian said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sure you've thought nothing of the consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Sure I have, have you?
> 2. And if so, lets compare notes,.....
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We could start with the economic shock. This country is fiscally fragile teetering on the brink. There is every reason to speculate that the speculation on oil itself by our friends (enemies) at Goldman and Sachs et al would drive the price of oil over 10 dollars per gallon on the first day. While Chelsea Clinton and her banker husband make out like bandits, the rest of us mere serfs suffer and eat cake. The first news of the attack would set off a panic not seen since 9/11. Price gouging, shortages, and civil unrest would certainly follow even before the outcome was certain. Global financial markets would certainly face dire stress and initial free fall.
> 
> Additionally, it's very likely that sleeper cells are patiently awaiting this event right now. An attack against Iran automatically triggers an attack by Hamas and Hezbollah according to their agreement. Something as simple as a suicide attack at a coffee joint would send the fatherland security gestapo apparatus into full blown paranoid schizo mode and we'd be lucky not to have Northcom in the street demanding papers with bomb dogs in our faces at every turn. Civil liberties would be curtailed and dissenters spat on in a wave of senseless nationalist stupidity. Animosity and violence against muslims would be par for the course, especially if there are losses and there most certainly will be. Your military is not invincible. Demonstrations by normally peaceful muslim groups would be met with heavy handed police brutality fermenting more hatred and quickly ending any illusiion anyone ever had about America being a force of liberty and justice as events unfolded on the international stage.
> 
> And we don't really have a clue what the russians might do when their technicians are blown to bits at those nuclear sites. There is a wild card for you. Despite less hawkish political overatures by Mededev Iran still remains in the russians mind a balancer of power against a hegemonic empire bent on preemptive hostilities.
> 
> But my point is moot. You'll have your war. It's a done deal so enjoy and pray 1/10 of what I predict could happen doesn't happen.
Click to expand...





1. I think the economic problem stemming from an attack on Iran is minimal, depending on the way we or Israel, go at them.
2. If we waltz right in there, then that will prove to be a mistake just like its been in Iraq and Afag.
3. What happened to war being fought by the air, like Bush 1 did to Iraq?
4. Quick and easy, three weeks and its over.
5. I wouldn't panic at all over hearing Iran got attacked, thats not realistic at all, only ones to panic will be muslims in Iran.
6. I don't see how Chelsea has anything whatsoever to do with this, but maybe her getting married recently just made you think of a person who is in reality a nobody.
7. Iran is so unplugged from the world economy, it just wouldn't even be noticed on any world stage, if they've been brought *offline* by a short war.
8. I agree about the sleeper cells, they are here, and ofcourse would try some shit, but our NSA and FBI will be all ears too, and will catch the bastards more than them get a chance to do something.
9. I wouldn't be bothered if they rounded up all the muslims when Iran gets attaked and send most of em back to their prespective nations.
10. Their liberty stops when it hinders mine and people like me, when they want their laws to supercede my laws, thats when their rights and liberty stop.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## R.C. Christian

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Sure I have, have you?
> 2. And if so, lets compare notes,.....
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could start with the economic shock. This country is fiscally fragile teetering on the brink. There is every reason to speculate that the speculation on oil itself by our friends (enemies) at Goldman and Sachs et al would drive the price of oil over 10 dollars per gallon on the first day. While Chelsea Clinton and her banker husband make out like bandits, the rest of us mere serfs suffer and eat cake. The first news of the attack would set off a panic not seen since 9/11. Price gouging, shortages, and civil unrest would certainly follow even before the outcome was certain. Global financial markets would certainly face dire stress and initial free fall.
> 
> Additionally, it's very likely that sleeper cells are patiently awaiting this event right now. An attack against Iran automatically triggers an attack by Hamas and Hezbollah according to their agreement. Something as simple as a suicide attack at a coffee joint would send the fatherland security gestapo apparatus into full blown paranoid schizo mode and we'd be lucky not to have Northcom in the street demanding papers with bomb dogs in our faces at every turn. Civil liberties would be curtailed and dissenters spat on in a wave of senseless nationalist stupidity. Animosity and violence against muslims would be par for the course, especially if there are losses and there most certainly will be. Your military is not invincible. Demonstrations by normally peaceful muslim groups would be met with heavy handed police brutality fermenting more hatred and quickly ending any illusiion anyone ever had about America being a force of liberty and justice as events unfolded on the international stage.
> 
> And we don't really have a clue what the russians might do when their technicians are blown to bits at those nuclear sites. There is a wild card for you. Despite less hawkish political overatures by Mededev Iran still remains in the russians mind a balancer of power against a hegemonic empire bent on preemptive hostilities.
> 
> But my point is moot. You'll have your war. It's a done deal so enjoy and pray 1/10 of what I predict could happen doesn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I think the economic problem stemming from an attack on Iran is minimal, depending on the way we or Israel, go at them.
> 2. If we waltz right in there, then that will prove to be a mistake just like its been in Iraq and Afag.
> 3. What happened to war being fought by the air, like Bush 1 did to Iraq?
> 4. Quick and easy, three weeks and its over.
> 5. I wouldn't panic at all over hearing Iran got attacked, thats not realistic at all, only ones to panic will be muslims in Iran.
> 6. I don't see how Chelsea has anything whatsoever to do with this, but maybe her getting married recently just made you think of a person who is in reality a nobody.
> 7. Iran is so unplugged from the world economy, it just wouldn't even be noticed on any world stage, if they've been brought *offline* by a short war.
> 8. I agree about the sleeper cells, they are here, and ofcourse would try some shit, but our NSA and FBI will be all ears too, and will catch the bastards more than them get a chance to do something.
> 9. I wouldn't be bothered if they rounded up all the muslims when Iran gets attaked and send most of em back to their prespective nations.
> 10. Their liberty stops when it hinders mine and people like me, when they want their laws to supercede my laws, thats when their rights and liberty stop.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


James I appreciate the rare politeness that you exhibit on this board. Despite the fact that I pretty much disagree with you at least you're not hurling expletives at every turn.

The main thing you need to realize is that the Obama Administration is very doveish when it comes to Iran so the biggest threat right now is actually Israel. There is a very, very good argument to be made that Israel will attack this month. An attack by 1 is an attack by both, and since Israel pretty much owns the American congress, Israel will force the U.S. hand. So, yes we would be just "waltzing right in there".

James, the thing you're probably not aware of is the fact that Iran isn't Iraq, obviously. While militarily inept, who isn't in comparison to the U.S., they have a very good defensive missile technology available to them. Nobody is going to just walk in there without a good fight sir. People are going to die and some of them are going to be the good guys. 

Chelsea was just an anecdote to my writing style and my disdain for the banking elites who destroyed this country. 

Iran has a big piece of the Strait of Homuz. It is an undeniable fact that they will attack oil tankers with the anti-ship missiles that they have aplenty. That would be more than enough to send the oil price over the edge. They have already stated as much so we can count on that happening. 

I'm troubled that you would advocate rounding up muslims. We used census data and did the same thing to the japs, pacifists, and dissenters in WWII. I doubt very much that you condoned that behaviour in retrospect. Doing the same would be at best a knee jerk, blatantly unconstitutional reaction based on projected fear mongering. You liberty stops the second you succumb to that way of thinking.


----------



## JWBooth

> *Iran Get Your Ass Kicking Pants Pressed!*



Bad idea and really unnecessary.

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]"It's a theocratic police state, with a highly regulated, state-managed                economy. Everything is either subsidized or price controlled. The                government gets 80% of its income from oil, but the fields are so                badly run that production is going into decline. The fact is, if                the U.S. just waits, economic collapse or revolt from the kids,                or both, will bring the regime down. Instead, the U.S. may act as                a catalyst to unify the people behind their goofy government. It's                completely perverse." 

[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]"Well, let's just suppose that Israel, or Israel and the U.S., attack                Iran before Iran can become a nuclear power. Now, what would the                Iranians do? They could do nothing, which is what the Iraqis and                the Syrians did when Israel bombed them[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]"

"...[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]likely response would be to close the Strait                of Hormuz, by way of punishing America through a denial of a                large part of its oil supply. About 40% of all seaborne oil shipments                pass through that strait  20% of _all_ the global oil supply.                Its closure would be a major disruption to the whole world.[/FONT]             [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Of course,                Obama would thump on his chest and say that Iran can't be allowed                to close international waters. Iran would likely say, "We just did.                What do you expect after launching an unprovoked attack?"[/FONT]
             [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]It's well known                that sea-skimming missiles go 2,000 miles per hour. They have hundreds                of them, maybe thousands, and they can be launched from small, fast                boats. Even in the U.S.' own war games conducted a few years ago,                the U.S. Navy lost against these things. If the U.S. tries to open                the Strait of Hormuz by force against Iran, I think it's likely                that most of the fleet will soon be turned into an artificial reef                that divers in future decades will explore with morbid fascination.                Militaries                always fight the last war, and that's precisely what the U.S.                is doing with its carriers and B-2s".[/FONT]

~ Doug Casey

Rest of the article here


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Well I can see your side, but I will disagree with it, I also wonder why everyone goes on full attack when posting on this site???
2. I think we can pretty much halt any aggression from the Iranians.
3. We can look down on them from satilite and see everything they may attempt to do.
4. We can from the air, defeat just about any nation of earth.
5. Never even having to show up for the war.
6. Cruise missles, to pin point accuaracy, I'm sure we got stuff that nots known to the public too.
7. We won't even have to set foot on Iran to bring it to its knees in three weeks.
8. The people of Iran don't want us to put our boot up their ass, and in reality most of the people don't deserve it, they having no power to do anything to Israel or anyone else, but the government has been out of line for decades now, thats why we need to shut them down.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## JWBooth

youtube.com/watch?v=jGBlq0uCx64


----------



## R.C. Christian

Yes, most of what people THINK they know about Iran is mostly strung from propaganda efforts.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. I remember when Jimmy Carter went and hid in the White house mancave for 444 days.
2. I wonder how long Obama will allow Iran to thumb its nose at all the UN sanctions?
3. So far its been over 444 days, we shall see what Israel does soon.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## R.C. Christian

OMG,  not a nuclear reactor!


----------



## georgephillip

Beginning at the end of July 2010 a series of mysterious explosions have wracked Iran's gas pipelines, raising the prospect of facing winter without adequate fuel supplies "...in a country which has still not come to terms with last year's rigged presidential election..."

Given the linkage between the recent terror attacks in Iran and Turkey to Pakistan's ISI, long suspected of being an arm of the CIA in that part of the world, is it reasonable to question whether the US is behind these attacks on Iran's civilian population?

Is the US Behind Attacks


----------



## JWBooth

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. I remember when Jimmy Carter went and hid in the White house mancave for 444 days.
> 2. I wonder how long Obama will allow Iran to thumb its nose at all the UN sanctions?
> 3. So far its been over 444 days, we shall see what Israel does soon.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas




*JWBooth*
Thumbing his nose at the UN since 1977.​


----------

